
Ruby on Rails “location hack” to better engage with your users - nicolrx
https://medium.com/@nicolasleroux/this-location-hack-helps-you-engage-with-your-users-15ce6f04bc94
======
richardwhiuk
This is fraud. It's not made in that country. The few people complaining are
because a) the barrier to complaint is high b) not many people read it c) they
don't know that it's false.

If your a digital nomad, have it follow you round the world, or list all the
countries you've done substantial work on it in.

~~~
hartator
Not mentioning taxes, counterfeiting laws, and immigration issues if you claim
you made something in the US when you are not.

~~~
ewanm89
Same goes for claiming to be made in most countries when it is not. I'm pretty
sure the author/company founder is in France and EU law has quite a few things
to say on the matter of misrepresenting goods and services provided. His post
is pretty much a confession of such misrepresentation.

------
tomc1985
Shady as fuck. This tactic is also known as lying. Just some more Medium trash

~~~
cujic9
I agree. The author should just omit the "Made with love in $COUNTRY" line. No
need for all these hoops.

~~~
jklein11
Or you could have it display the country the client was accessing the site
from only if you have done work in that country.

I get that there is some value in knowing that your software is made in the
country that you live, but this is just deceptive

------
didgeoridoo
Classic "growth hacking" — it feels deeply unethical, and makes me question
the judgment of the person behind Botletter.

------
pmontra
I'd do it only for the visitors from the country the web app was made into.

I'd leave out the "with love" part that always sounds phony to me.

------
nicolrx
Thank you for your feedback! I changed the formula for "Made with love for
{{user_country}}". My intention wasn't to fool people but just experiment
something to get to know them better.

------
sushid
Yeah, no thanks. You better engage with your users because you're lying to
them and develop a false sense of connection with them.

I really with HN allowed users to downvote on article.

------
jerkstate
Given what their product does, I'm not surprised at the lack of ethics on
display here.

Hooray for "growth hacking"

